# I like watching Forensic/true crime shows.  Do you?



## Marie5656 (Aug 17, 2019)

*My husband used to always think I was nuts for liking them. Oh well. What I like is the forensics, and background. To see how the police solve the crimes, and a bit about what motivates the criminals.
Newer show is In Justice with Nancy Grace.  It is on the Investigative Discovery (ID) channel.  I could watch that channel all day.  I just watched an episode of the Nancy Grace show where, yet again, the killer is caught because he talked about the crime (usually murder) to a cellmate while in jail for something else.  Then the cellmate turned snitch, of course.  When are criminals going to figure out that the LAST person you should confess to is another criminal.  Darn.

But I love the shows.*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)

Sometimes I do like true crime documentaries. These days I try to stay on the light side.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2019)

I used to binge watch them but after months of that became so scared I'd wake up to a killer standing over me.  So now I just watch them every now and then.  I did love to see how they caught the predators!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 17, 2019)

*Last week I watched the show about the Manson Women.  Interviews with a few of them now. It was Squeaky Fromme (The one who attempted to shoot Pres. Ford) and some others whos names I did not know.  Most had pretty much moved on with their lives, but a couple still seemed to be hooked on Manson.*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)

I saw Linda Kasabian speak on how she was ready and healthy enough to be paroled. It was denied again.

edit- oops, no it wasn't Kasabian. I can't recall now if it was Leslie Van Houton.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 17, 2019)

Yes!

I'm not much on the gore but I enjoy a good mystery and understanding how it was eventually solved.

Many years ago a NYS BCI investigator told me that most crimes are solved because people can't keep their mouth shut and eventually talk about the crime to brag or express remorse.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 17, 2019)

I like Joe Kenda. They sure picked a goofy guy to be the young Kenda though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2019)

Judycat said:


> I like Joe Kenda. They sure picked a goofy guy to be the young Kenda though.


I like him, too.  That's a good show he's on!


----------



## win231 (Aug 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I saw Linda Kasabian speak on how she was ready and healthy enough to be paroled. It was denied again.
> 
> edit- oops, no it wasn't Kasabian. I can't recall now if it was Leslie Van Houton.


Yes, it was Leslie Van Houton.  Ms. Kasabian drove the killers there but was granted immunity in exchange for testifying against them.
By the way, the Parole Board granted Van Houton parole but the Governor overruled it.
https://ktla.com/2019/06/03/gov-newsom-denies-parole-for-manson-follower-leslie-van-houten/
The Parole Board is under pressure to release inmates when they get older (regardless of how heinous their crimes were) to save money because their medical costs go up as they age.  Of course, they don't give that as a reason; they use the old "No longer a danger to society."


----------



## win231 (Aug 17, 2019)

Yes, I also like those shows.  I find it interesting how the tiniest piece of evidence can solve a crime.
It is sometimes frustrating - especially when 20 years or more can go by before a murderer is charged.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 17, 2019)

Judycat said:


> I like Joe Kenda. They sure picked a goofy guy to be the young Kenda though.


I heard a commercial for the new season of his show and they said it would be the final season.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm not much on the gore but I enjoy a good mystery and understanding how it was eventually solved.
> 
> Many years ago a NYS BCI investigator told me that most crimes are solved because people can't keep their mouth shut and eventually talk about the crime to brag or express remorse.


 Exactly Me!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2019)

I have been fascinated with Mob/gangster related stories..1920 to the present. YouTube is loaded with them..


----------



## Keesha (Aug 18, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Sometimes I do like true crime documentaries. These days I try to stay on the light side.


That’s how I feel also. I used to watch them but now I find them a bit too dark and disturbing. It’s certainly interesting but I try to watch things that aren’t so sinister. My life deserves more  brighter moments so now I watch lots of sappy harlequin romance movies which my husband can’t stand


----------



## terry123 (Aug 18, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *My husband used to always think I was nuts for liking them. Oh well. What I like is the forensics, and background. To see how the police solve the crimes, and a bit about what motivates the criminals.
> Newer show is In Justice with Nancy Grace.  It is on the Investigative Discovery (ID) channel.  I could watch that channel all day.  I just watched an episode of the Nancy Grace show where, yet again, the killer is caught because he talked about the crime (usually murder) to a cellmate while in jail for something else.  Then the cellmate turned snitch, of course.  When are criminals going to figure out that the LAST person you should confess to is another criminal.  Darn.
> 
> But I love the shows.  I like them too.*


----------



## toffee (Aug 18, 2019)

Never let that woman out of state prison - van houten -was she the youngest -but that cant be the reason ?
so pleased it was overruled -she ran with the evil pack -she made her choice .. good riddance'


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm not much on the gore but I enjoy a good mystery and understanding how it was eventually solved.
> 
> Many years ago a NYS BCI investigator told me that most crimes are solved because people can't keep their mouth shut and eventually talk about the crime to brag or express remorse.


So true! A state police detective told me the same thing.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

I can watch these programs sometimes,   but never  in the evening hours before bedtime.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 18, 2019)

*I have read that because of all these shows, real life juries are coming in more informed, and expect more of prosecution and defense in trials.  The shows also help us realize that not all crimes are cut and dried, and can be solved within an hour like on scripted TV shows.*


----------



## Keesha (Aug 18, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have read that because of all these shows, real life juries are coming in more informed, and expect more of prosecution and defense in trials.  The shows also help us realize that not all crimes are cut and dried, and can be solved within an hour like on scripted TV shows.*


Very true but criminals are  more informed as well


----------



## Liberty (Aug 18, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have read that because of all these shows, real life juries are coming in more informed, and expect more of prosecution and defense in trials.  The shows also help us realize that not all crimes are cut and dried, and can be solved within an hour like on scripted TV shows.*


Marie, have you ever watched the show "Autopsy" on Reelz?  They autopsy famous people and tell about the last days and hours of their lives?


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 18, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Marie, have you ever watched the show "Autopsy" on Reelz?  They autopsy famous people and tell about the last days and hours of their lives?



I just recently discovered that show, and I have watched some episodes.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 18, 2019)

Some might find it disturbing, I guess.  Found it very interesting.  They did Elvis once and that was very eye opening.  
Think they try to really walk the line and not sensationalize, at least on the episodes I've watched.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 18, 2019)

There's a two-hour special on Ted Bundy tonight on ID Discovery channel.  Check your TV schedule.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 18, 2019)

Olivia said:


> There's a two-hour special on Ted Bundy tonight on ID Discovery channel.  Check your TV schedule.


Wow... thanks Olivia.  For sure will check it out!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2019)

I think there are more women who watch that stuff... Lorie loves those kinds of shows, and anytime she is watching TV by herself, that is what is on... Nothing wrong with it, but I prefer something on a happier note...


----------



## Trade (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't normally watch stuff like that, but I'm finding the series "Mindhunter" on Netflix to be fascinating.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 20, 2019)

I am getting way to involved in the Investigative Discovery channel. LOL. I can watch it for hours.  Wonder what that says about my personality.

@Trade  I have had others suggest Mindhunter. Guess I will have to ad it to my list of things to watch. If I can stay off ID channel long enough. LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Marie, have you ever watched the show "Autopsy" on Reelz?  They autopsy famous people and tell about the last days and hours of their lives?


Now that's a good show.  I've watched a lot of those.


----------



## 911 (Aug 23, 2019)

Unintentionally, I have appeared on a few of those shows. I got a call from Nancy Grace one evening when I was part of the Extraction Team that was assembled during the Amish schoolgirls’ Killings. I asked her how she got my number. She said that my Commander gave it to her. 

I spoke with her, but refused to give her an on air interview. That wasn’t my job. We have press people that handles those duties.


----------



## 911 (Aug 23, 2019)

I watch Joe Kenda, the cop from Colorado Springs. I read some of his investigation tactics before he was on ID. He is definitely a real sleuth. 

Forensic Files is also good. DNA has been a real game changer in solving crimes. In fact, DNA has been the biggest difference with solving crimes since the fingerprint examiner. 

Can you imagine solving a murder with a single thread found in a bed or on a car seat? It has happened. Even the new “touch DNA” that is now being used has been another crime solving technique. Just imagine, leaving behind a single skin cell at the scene of a crime may lead to the capture of a criminal. I have seen lab techs take a single skin cell, clone it to create additional like cells and then take that sample, run it through CODIS and get a hit.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 23, 2019)

*@911 Thanks for your input.  I like your stories, as well.  what you say in the thread above this one, is why I like those shows. Just to see what goes into solving a crime. I am amazed.. Nancy Grace, huh?  She seems a bit intense.  But I kind of like her.*


----------



## 911 (Aug 23, 2019)

Nancy was very congenial and said that she understood my not wanting to appear on her show. For any PA Trooper to be on a TV show, we have to go through channels and the chain of command for approval. Like I wrote earlier, this is why we have media people that handles these things. I know that they are very cooperative with the various TV shows.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 23, 2019)

*I had heard on one of these shows, that they are trying to legislate getting a DNA profile from convicted criminals, just to have it in data base.  If the person is not convicted, can they take it and put it in a data base without a warrant?*


----------



## 911 (Aug 23, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I had heard on one of these shows, that they are trying to legislate getting a DNA profile from convicted criminals, just to have it in data base.  If the person is not convicted, can they take it and put it in a data base without a warrant?*



Marie——This is a great question. Inquiring minds want to know, right? We all know that convicted criminals must give up their DNA. That’s a no-brainer. Please keep in mind that I have been out of the loop for a few years and things are changing quite regularly in this area. However, if a person is arrested for most felonies, he must surrender his DNA in most states. But, if he is later found innocent in court, it is possible for that person to request that his DNA profile be recalled. Here’s the tricky part. Police Departments may petition the court to retain the DNA, even though declared Not Guilty, if it is reasonable to suspect or are able to show reasonable cause that the now innocent person is a threat to society. Judges are very reluctant and cautious to sign a warrant to retain the DNA because of a successful appeal from an Appellate Court. This is especially true of younger judges who are hoping to advance to a higher court. Judges that are continually overturned on appeals stand little chance of advancement by the voters. 

That “was” the way it worked a few years ago, but it may have changed.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 23, 2019)

@911 thanks. I just remember learning on some of these shows I watch that sometimes investigators hit a wall because they HAVE a DNA sample from a victim, but nothing ti match it to.  Sometimes , when they do arrest someone, turns out the person has a record, for similar crimes, but was never in the system, DNA-wise


----------



## jerry old (Aug 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:
            I saw Linda Kasabian speak on how she was ready and healthy enough to be paroled. It was denied again.

edit- oops, no it wasn't Kasabian. I can't recall now if it was Leslie Van Houton.

Noticed on doc. programs, Mason and Koresh (Waco) were 'teachers,'  Especially, Koresh-in his church services He and He alone
had a bible, same for Jonestown.  None of them could have completed their 'work' without the aid of loyal lieutenants.
Beware of them that control the flow of information, reminds you of govt-yes
We watch, try to understand, but there is no understanding.
Bundy says, 'pron led me to do it.'  Maybe so, maybe so, still beyond my comprehension.
I vote for Flip Wilson's "The devil made me do it".


----------



## 911 (Aug 23, 2019)

Marie: When the U.S. Supreme Court ruled that taking of DNA from convicted felons was legal, there were thousands in the prison system that had to have their DNA collected, analyzed and submitted. Back then, testing was super slow, like more than a year before the the sample was posted into CODIS. Now, it can be done in less than an hour with a good sample, but normally, police get the results back in 4-6 hours.

Samples collected are now run daily through CODIS, checking and rechecking. Even with the CODIS computers running as fast as they can 24/7, 365 days per year, it is still not fast enough. There’s like 10,000,000+ samples that have to be continually scanned. A lot of times when a hit has occurred and police either go to the jail or the suspect’s house to make an arrest, he/she has either been released or has jumped.

But, there is good news. New and faster computers are being designed and built, plus, new DNA testing methods are being developed. There are now several CODIS computers and servers in service and the newest DNA methods are receiving approval.

When scientists discovered a method to clone DNA, it was like a Godsend. Finally, law enforcement did not need an over abundance of DNA to have it analyzed or they didn’t have to worry about testing a sample and it being destroyed through testing. Cloning allowed for additional samples to be produced. This was the first biggest thing since the discovery of mitochondrial DNA testing.


----------



## 911 (Aug 23, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> RadishRose said:
> I saw Linda Kasabian speak on how she was ready and healthy enough to be paroled. It was denied again.
> 
> edit- oops, no it wasn't Kasabian. I can't recall now if it was Leslie Van Houton.
> ...





jerry r. garner said:


> RadishRose said:
> I saw Linda Kasabian speak on how she was ready and healthy enough to be paroled. It was denied again.
> 
> edit- oops, no it wasn't Kasabian. I can't recall now if it was Leslie Van Houton.
> ...



Linda Kasabian was known as Katy. She died, didn’t she? Bone cancer?


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 23, 2019)

Those shows, courts shows and Jerry Springer type shows belong in the garbage pales.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2019)

911 said:


> Linda Kasabian was known as Katy. She died, didn’t she? Bone cancer?


Kasabian voluntarily surrendered herself to authorities. She readily agreed to be the key witness in the Manson trial without knowing that she would be granted immunity.  she changed her name and moved  west, remaining in hiding  until a documentary film crew found her  living in near poverty in a  trailer park in 2009. 

Susan Atkins, died in September 2009, at age 61, at the prison in Chowchilla. She had been denied parole 18 times and also had been denied compassionate release after her cancer diagnosis.


----------



## 911 (Aug 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Kasabian voluntarily surrendered herself to authorities. She readily agreed to be the key witness in the Manson trial without knowing that she would be granted immunity.  she changed her name and moved  west, remaining in hiding  until a documentary film crew found her  living in near poverty in a  trailer park in 2009.
> 
> Susan Atkins, died in September 2009, at age 61, at the prison in Chowchilla. She had been denied parole 18 times and also had been denied compassionate release after her cancer diagnosis.



You are right. I get those whacko’s mixed up.

I watched a special a few weeks back on the Oxygen channel, “The Manson Girls.” Great show, but I still can’t get the women’s names straight.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2019)

911 said:


> You are right. I get those whacko’s mixed up.
> 
> I watched a special a few weeks back on the Oxygen channel, “The Manson Girls.” Great show, but I still can’t get the women’s names straight.


hahaha,  me too.


----------



## 911 (Aug 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> hahaha,  me too.



I remember the one woman who was a Manson girl making the comment, *"We did what had to be done."* Really? And, just to think, these people are walking out here among us.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 9, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *My husband used to always think I was nuts for liking them. Oh well. What I like is the forensics, and background. To see how the police solve the crimes, and a bit about what motivates the criminals.
> Newer show is In Justice with Nancy Grace.  It is on the Investigative Discovery (ID) channel.  I could watch that channel all day.  I just watched an episode of the Nancy Grace show where, yet again, the killer is caught because he talked about the crime (usually murder) to a cellmate while in jail for something else.  Then the cellmate turned snitch, of course.  When are criminals going to figure out that the LAST person you should confess to is another criminal.  Darn.
> 
> But I love the shows.*


Count me in too Marie...I pay a little extra on Dish to watch the ID channel day or night...luv the funny comments the actual Kenda comes out with....gives me a laugh at least once during each show....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 9, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I just recently discovered that show, and I have watched some episodes.


Thats a good one too but they're all re-runs now in my area so I've seen em all....any new ones lately?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 9, 2019)

Anyone waiting for the new episodes of NCIS: Los Angeles or New Orleans starring Scott Bakula?
lots of action and thought provoking scenes...two of my favorite shows....


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 9, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Anyone waiting for the new episodes of NCIS: Los Angeles or New Orleans starring Scott Bakula?
> lots of action and thought provoking scenes...two of my favorite shows....


 *I never really got into the episodes of Los Angeles.  I watched New Orleans and simply got away from it.

As for the Autopsy Last Hours show, I am not sure if there any new ones, as I am so new to watching it.  I did watch the ones on Lucille Ball and Rue McClanahan though.  I watched something about David Cassady too, but forgot if it was that show, or the New How it Really happened with Hill Harper.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 9, 2019)

Thats a good one Marie


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Wow... thanks Olivia.  For sure will check it out!


Ya know what Ted Bundy's last job was?
Conductor.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 9, 2019)

win231 said:


> Ya know what Ted Bundy's last job was?
> Conductor.



what, symphony, streetcar,  curious... I know  he was notorious for his terrible driving skills


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> what, symphony, streetcar,  curious... I know  he was notorious for his terrible driving skills


ROFLOL!


----------



## Olivia (Sep 9, 2019)

win231 said:


> Ya know what Ted Bundy's last job was?
> Conductor.



Conductor of electricity.


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Conductor of electricity.


----------

